# Lets see your 3D rigs!



## sneak1413

You can't tell me nobody shoots 3d's around here


----------



## T Miller73

*heres mine*

Hoyt Alphamax 35 Bone Collector 
Sword Centurion sights
Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest
Fuse Carbon Connection stabilizer
PSE Carbon Force X weave Pro 200 Arrows


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7

This is my 3D archery bow.


----------



## Redsage

*3D Bow*

Here my Martin


----------



## ctmartinshooter

This is my U/E -- Pro Tuner short mount rest, Copper John ANTS FITA sight, Toxonics Retina Burner scope, Posten Standard 32" stabilizer, Easton Flatline 340 arrows 28" weighing in at 353 grain.


----------



## sneak1413

Keep em coming guys. Give us some specs as well.


----------



## kingvjack

Tenpoint TL-7 said:


> This is my 3D archery bow.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

Tenpoint TL-7 said:


> This is my 3D archery bow.


I noticed some of the specs in your sig. Is the 100# crossbow a standard model or is that a custom shop / special order rig? The reason that I ask is that I have never seen one that low in poundage. Most xbows I see are 150-200 pounders. Just wondering................ :darkbeer:


----------



## bigski52

Here is my 2 rigs. If the first one can't do it the second should.


----------



## Kale

kingvjack said:


>


Wish My 3d "Bow" had a bipod on it...must not miss an x all day long....

IMO crossbows are "guns" and should stick to the rifle range and gun seasons.....


----------



## Pig Pen

Here's my 3D rig.


----------



## Duckhawk_2008

05 Constitution

Extreme Stabilizer and v-bar
CBE sight, Extreme Scope 3x
Fatboy 340's
Tru Tension or chappy boss release(depends on the shot)


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Here is mine


----------



## quick draw

*101st Air Born*

101st Air Born, Sword Apex 3rd Plane Micro, Vapor Trail Limb Driver Rest, Beiter Centralizer and FatBoys


----------



## kingvjack

Kale said:


> Wish My 3d "Bow" had a bipod on it...must not miss an x all day long....
> 
> IMO crossbows are "guns" and should stick to the rifle range and gun seasons.....


Your among thousands


----------



## kingvjack

Redsage said:


> Here my Martin


Thats a nice rig.. What scope is that and who made your detachable?


----------



## scottyb

05 Outback, sword sight, Alpine rest, Easton lightspeeds. Slow and steady - works for me!


----------



## MudRunner2005

*2008 Drenalin LD*

Here's the link to pics of my 3D rig.

It says that I've already posted them, and won't let me again...

Anyway, it's post # 3.

Here's the AT link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=923858

Let me know what yall think.


----------



## ctmartinshooter

^ Very sharp.


----------



## MudRunner2005

ctmartinshooter said:


> ^ Very sharp.


Thanks bud.


----------



## s.a.w.

*Martin Lynx 1987-88*

*This my 3D And indoor bow.
Just re-did the riser in cobalt blue metalic. homemade wrist sling, stablliser is an Neutrilizer with homemade weight at the end, sight is an old martin pin sight with a Checkit extention bar, the buttons by the cams are also home to replace the bad ones. I am a finger shooter and love this bow. I use ICS hunter 400 29 1/2 inches and a plunger flipper rest. The bow is 45-60# set at 60#.*


----------



## flintcreek6412

s.a.w. said:


> *This my 3D And indoor bow.
> Just re-did the riser in cobalt blue metalic. homemade wrist sling, stablliser is an Neutrilizer with homemade weight at the end, sight is an old martin pin sight with a Checkit extention bar, the buttons by the cams are also home to replace the bad ones. I am a finger shooter and love this bow. I use ICS hunter 400 29 1/2 inches and a plunger flipper rest. The bow is 45-60# set at 60#.*


I love that bow. It sure brings back memories. I had an early 80 Lynx Magnum that I just parted out for a guy a few months back. Glad to see you've still got yours and are putting it to good use.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7

*3D Archery Bows*

I wish that I had a bow that shoots around 300fps. or more so I can miss judge the target yardage by 5 yards and still score a 8.


----------



## s.a.w.

*thanks. You don't need a 1000.00 dollar bow to shoot great. This Martin shoots awesome.*


----------



## sneak1413

Keep them guys. All those are very nice setups.


----------



## jonathanjt

*Bow*

09' X-force GX
60lb
29.75" draw
Carbon Express CXL 250 (300gr.) 337fps


----------



## viperarcher

Here is mine!


----------



## condude4

Ok here she lay










07 PSE Firestorm X 25" draw,Trophy Taker drop, Custom HHA sight bar w/HHA Ds-5500, Radial X Weave STL Hunter 100's fletched with blazers. Homemade stabilizer soon to be a Dead Center Archery 28".


----------



## DBiggers

Still shooting my 08' Apex 7 and loving it...:grin:


----------



## absolutecool

This is my firestorm candy green sentinel. It is set at about 45 pounds, 26.5 inch draw, 250 grain goldtip ultralight 600 arrows. I get about 272 fps. Timber rattler rest, posten stabilizer and sure loc scope and sight.


----------



## kingvjack

DBiggers said:


> Still shooting my 08' Apex 7 and loving it...:grin:


Thats a good looking rig... what string suppressor is on that?


----------



## goofy2788

kingvjack said:


> Thats a good looking rig... what string suppressor is on that?


That's the one made by AEP


----------



## Katera131

Here's mine,
'08 Hoyt Katera. 70#, 28". Shootin Beman 400 ICS hunter elites cut at 29".


----------



## Iluvatar

spec's are in my sig


----------



## BigBore56

*New 09 Vantage Pro*

This is my new 3D bow for 2009...Vantage Pro with Spiral X cams! FAST!!!!


----------



## NC100Kurt

*Big Bore*

What kind of speed from the vantage pro? DL, #, grain arrow and speed?


----------



## tedicast

Mathews Drenalin LD, Blueberry. 59lbs @ 27.5". Beman 9.3, 500's. 302 [email protected] 285 fps. Spott Hogg Hogg-it sight, Mathews Downforce rest. Vapor Trail strings. 3/16" G5 Meta Peep. Norway String Tamer. 12" AEP stab, with a 10 degree down quick release knuckle. sling Braid Double Wide sling.TorqueLess graphite dipped low wrist grip. 2009 Harmonic Stabilizer in lower balancer hole, and Heavy Switchback XT Harmonic Balancer in upper hole.


----------



## wsbark01

*This is my EVERYTHING BOW!!*










Specs are :down: and yes that is a ******* Bstinger!


----------



## BigBore56

NC100-
I have not had time to run it thru my dealers chrono yet, but specs are:

DL= 30" on #5 cams (actually have it at 30.5")

DW= 58#

Arrows are GoldTip Ultralight 400 PRO's, 28.5" weighing 336.3 grains

Sight tape markings are Extremely tight....probably shooting 290-300 fps.

Very forgiving setup for this speed. Easy to shoot, and holds nicely on target.


----------



## arrowslinger#1

Here are mine. 

1. Vantage elite with tt spring steel 1, sure loc supreme, cr apex 1.75 4X scope, .10 green fire pin, easton ace front and side bars, doinker adj. v bar, just look at those beautiful spirals. 

Chrono- 60 @ 28 with 310 grain fatboy 500s went 293, I had to back it down to 57lbs to get 288 for asa. 

2. Hoyt 38 pro with xt 2000s and c2 cams. B stinger 12 inch with 17oz weight, tt spring steel 1 rest. sure lock challenger with a lethal weapon pin head on a 12inch ext. ( for bowhunter )


----------



## viperarcher

i would like to see hoyt make the vantage elite in a 36 axle to axle!


----------



## jwg1976

My Elite GT500


----------



## lzeplin




----------



## Elbowdraw

My Seven 37


----------



## arrowslinger#1

Nice color combo. I like the accents :wink:


----------



## countryboy173

DBiggers said:


> Still shooting my 08' Apex 7 and loving it...:grin:


very nice.


----------



## dragman

Hope I did this right. Never posted pics before


----------



## Hunter2678

My 101.


----------



## Redsage

*Xlr*

Here now Open 3D bow


----------



## AVENSTOKE

oops photo didn't come thru!


----------



## terry72

Hunter2678 said:


> My 101.


Skulls are cool!:thumbs_up


----------



## Redneckarcher 3

viperarcher said:


> i would like to see hoyt make the vantage elite in a 36 axle to axle!


why then it would be a UE


----------



## IBBW

One on the left is my finger bow, one on the right release rig. Yeah, they ain't new but they shoot straight.


----------



## Tribute2007

Hunter2678 said:


> My 101.


I love this bow. The skulls are KILLER!


----------



## APAnTN

Heres my money maker lf


----------



## Hunter2678

Tribute2007 said:


> I love this bow. The skulls are KILLER!


Ill keep ya in mind if I ever sell it!!...thanks....:wink:


----------



## 1BadBulldog

*here are mine*

the boys


----------



## sneak1413

*Ok finally here is mine*

This is about the setup i took back to Yankton(which was chaos)
Pearl white Hoyt Alphamax 35 27.5" draw length 325gn lightspeeds 61lbs shooting approx. 292fps. I had a black gold easyglider with an amp head on it in the pictures now i have a regular amp base on it now. Ripcord arrow rest, 60X string and cables, 3 Doinker multirods, easton lightspeed 500's and carter just cuz, evo+, and soon to be scott black hole releases.


----------



## mathewsk

*here is my*

bmxl.....


----------



## sneak1413

lets keep em coming.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

2009 Limbsaver Speedzone


----------



## BigBore56

*X force 7*

Sold the Hoyt Vantage Pro...and just got the new X-Force set up. Quite a change from 301 to 340 FPS! Arrows don't take long to get there, and can shoot BH class with just a 30 yard pin. It just aint right!:mg:


----------



## kosh




----------



## viperarcher

very sweet looking rigs KOSH!!!!!


----------



## whoa

My Gt500
http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww103/cboutin_photos/1246800455.jpg


----------



## 5ringking

*3d rig*

Ok boys, here is my 3-d rig and my field rig also... both a Drenny LD's

The one on the left is all black(3-d bow) and the one on the right is black riser with camo limbs (field bow)

Both setup with CBE sights, trophy taker spring steels, and shrewd stab. componets


----------



## countryboy173

SwitchbackXT. Now has a Shrewd grip thoug


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

*here is my red vectrix xl that I purchased on here from avid3d great rig!*


----------



## twb7878

*here is my jade katera xl*


----------



## CutTheLoop

My Finger rig

Mathews Conquest 3


----------



## gun870guy




----------



## CutTheLoop

My other 3D rig. Mathews S2

Hasn't seen a lot of action this year. Won't be long, it will be re-rigged for hunting season.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg

*'07 Commander*

'07 Commander
- VaporTrail String and Cables
- LimbDriver rest
- Shrewd front and rear stabs
- Copper John Dead Nuts Pro w/ Feather Vision 6x Lens
- Specialty Archery Super Ball 3/32" peep w/ #3 clarifier


----------



## OCFS

*Custom Painted Truth 2*

*Here's mine - Something new to the table!!!*

*2008 Bear/Primos Truth 2 Powder-Coated Black 29/60
Winner's Choice Strings (Green & Orange)
Copper John ANTS EVO 2 Sight with a 4x Super D Scope and a .29 Dot
NAP QuickTune 3000 Micro Rest
Super Stix 12&24" Stabilizers & V-Bar
Easton Fatboys 400
Victory X-Ringers V1 400 Arrows.*

*This is a custom painted Truth 2 that was only available to the owners of Primos and Bear Archery Employees. It’s definitely a collector’s item.*


I'm pretty new to Archery however, I hear and see so many different opinion's about who has the best bow for Target, 3D and Hunting that I don't believe it really has that much to do with the Bow as much as it does with THE SHOOTER! People have been Hunting & Competing since the dawn of time. Correct if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure if you give an really old bow to an expert, he can still do a lot of damage.

It's like having the fastest car, if the driver doesn't know how to drive it, he's not gonna win any races with it.

That's just my opinion.


----------

